# Help



## Jen (Nov 9, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what this signature spells please ?


----------



## Worldofworks (Nov 10, 2021)

Could be kiwulaki or kiwulari?


----------



## Jen (Nov 9, 2021)

Worldofworks said:


> Could be kiwulaki or kiwulari?


Thank you


----------



## pilipsheridan (Nov 24, 2021)

Worldofworks said:


> Could be kiwulaki or kiwulari?


Thank you so much.


----------



## jennifermary (Nov 25, 2021)

pilipsheridan said:


> Thank you so much.


Is that worked for you.?


----------



## Jen (Nov 9, 2021)

Sorry what work is for me ?


----------

